# 02 cummins, dualy converted to srw



## Evan (May 31, 2018)

Injectors, programer, fuel system, waste gate mod, 47re with all the goods and a super hurt wallet.

Working on the front end now, ball joints, control arms steering and track bar on list to do.
3rd gen wheels and 285x75x17 rubber(35x11)



























Spacers on front were to match the rear dana 80 width there 1.5" they currently arent on. I do like the stance better with them but thought they might be causing a vibration. They werent so theyl be going back on. Though im about the only one that could tell the rear is slightly wider than the front without them






This is what happens when a buick accidently goes under the rear axle at 30mph while coming around a blind curve. Ripped axle where leaf spring bolts on. I grafted it back together
I now have full coverage. I could have made alot of money these rear axles are exspensive. I would have used insurance money to buy materials and tools to build a flat bed


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (May 31, 2018)

Stock turbo? I hope not!


----------



## Evan (May 31, 2018)

Lol yes stock turbo. Towing i have to peddle off temos on most grades. Towing 10k it runs about 1000 on the flat. My programmer doesnt boost fool the computer so its still defueling and im not seeing all the injectors are capable of yet.
With my welder on her back she's averaging in 20smpg cruusing at 72mph


----------



## Evan (May 31, 2018)

My brothers 05 with programer running in midrange setting stock injectors runs higher temps.

Ive had quite a few people ride with me amazed that its drivable even empty. Injectors are suposebly 100horse i forget the nozzle size.

I couldnt see going with rv injectors or just 50 or 75horse injectors. Im very glad i went bigger , now when or if i upgrade the turbo i can then do a wiretap on the pump and make some real power. Maybe even push 500horse. But man with the mikd mods ive done it makes plenty of power and gets great fuel mileage though it is alittle smokey. I did go with sac injectors instead of voc i jectors for long jevity.
Im very happy with it even though i do have to drive by the egt gauge when towing grades. Even at that i top out most grades 15-25mph higher then when it was stock. I didnt have a gauge on it stock to k ow what temps wereim assuming much lower since it was a dog towing much more than a few thousand lbs


----------



## Evan (Jun 6, 2018)

Thats 15k hooked to the goose kneck ball, tow around town like this fairly regular


----------

